# Academy Firearms Prep Class



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

I'm just trying to gauge interest in an academy preparation class. If you are a self sponsor, hired by civil service, new to guns, or high speed operator, I can walk you through what to expect from MPTC qualification courses.

It would be a 4 hour class, run around $50, and need around 250 rounds as well as job gun and holster.

I'll have you shooting faster, tighter groups in no time.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Everyone knows we're friends so I'm obviously biased, but the reality is that he's taught me an awful lot about how to shoot better. 

I'm no operator, but am I confident that I could out-shoot the average person? Definitely.

We have a symbiotic friendship. I teach jitsu, he teaches firearms.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

Thanks guys. Bonus points to anyone who can tell me why the group opened up. (Hint: you'll have to watch in slo-mo)


----------



## william

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> Thanks guys. Bonus points to anyone who can tell me why the group opened up. (Hint: you'll have to watch in slo-mo)


The laser lost it's zero?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

william said:


> The laser lost it's zero?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good guess actually. I was running irons though. XS Big Dots


----------



## william

Haha I was just kidding, I'm not a fan of the shiny red dot.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

Its built into my white light and zeroed for 15 yards, so its nice for a little extra confidence in low light.


----------



## mpd61

Geardo's!!!!


----------



## Johnny Law

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> Thanks guys. Bonus points to anyone who can tell me why the group opened up. (Hint: you'll have to watch in slo-mo)


Watched it a few times, my best guess, since I don't want to take a hit of slo-mo, is one of those times the trigger reset instead of just getting to that sweet spot of the trigger break. That in turn threw off your subsequent group. Amirite?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Johnny Law said:


> Watched it a few times, my best guess, since I don't want to take a hit of slo-mo, is one of those times the trigger reset instead of just getting to that sweet spot of the trigger break. That in turn threw off your subsequent group. Amirite?


Great Dredd reference.

I was thinking the same. Finger banged it like "Mary Jane Rottencrotch" instead of controlling the break point. I do this and it throws my shots to the right.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

Slow-Mo. Nice Dredd reference. Not what the issue was though.


----------



## GARDA

I kid, I kid.


----------



## Goose

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> Thanks guys. Bonus points to anyone who can tell me why the group opened up. (Hint: you'll have to watch in slo-mo)


The air system kicked on and moved the target more than five feet away?


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

Goose said:


> The air system kicked on and moved the target more than five YARDS away?


Nope.


----------



## grn3charlie

Your stance gradually moved backward with each round


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

grn3charlie said:


> Your stance gradually moved backward with each round


Bingo. When elbows lock too tight, recoil is transferred directly to upper body. That drove up natural point of aim that I've been working on, and subsequently walked group up and spread it out.

Cookie for you sir.

Getting back to academy prep... this is the kind of stuff that I look at when I teach. It's how I make small tweaks for you that will pay off later on...including the possibility of saving your life on the job some day.


----------



## grn3charlie

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> Bingo. When elbows lock too tight, recoil is transferred directly to upper body. That drove up natural point of aim that I've been working on, and subsequently walked group up and spread it out.
> 
> Cookie for you sir.


OH F me. Please don't ANYONE take my advice on shooting!


----------



## pahapoika

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> Bingo. When elbows lock too tight, recoil is transferred directly to upper body. That drove up natural point of aim that I've been working on, and subsequently walked group up and spread it out.
> 
> Cookie for you sir.
> 
> Getting back to academy prep... this is the kind of stuff that I look at when I teach. It's how I make small tweaks for you that will pay off later on...including the possibility of saving your life on the job some day.


The recoil was pushing you back ?
What is that thing, a Magnum or something ?


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

pahapoika said:


> The recoil was pushing you back ?
> What is that thing, a Magnum or something ?


Haha. G23 shooting +p Federal JHPs

I knew ball busting was coming, but I post a video of me because its a part of how I learn and teach. I think it provides value if you are willing to really examine your weaknesses. Students that come with that willingness... make huge fast gains.

I'm happy with where I'm at, but never satisfied.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> I'm just trying to gauge interest in an academy preparation class. If you are a self sponsor, hired by civil service, new to guns, or high speed operator, I can walk you through what to expect from MPTC qualification courses.
> 
> It would be a 4 hour class, run around $50, and need around 250 rounds as well as job gun and holster setup.


Bump. I had 3 people interested, but haven't heard back. I'll run the class with a minimum of 4.


----------



## mpd61

Actually Dr. Herschstein noted that it is a normal reflex to begin to fall backward when in this stance. Recoil from most pistols isn't going to do this to a tangible degree. Now run the five rounds through a Smith & Wesson .500 mag that fast with locked elbows and post that video you pussy!


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

What do I look like? Jerry Miculek?


----------



## mpd61

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> What do I look like? Jerry Miculek?


neither of us is qualified to shine his shoes!


----------



## Nightstalker

pahapoika said:


> The recoil was pushing you back ?
> What is that thing, a Magnum or something ?










????????


----------



## pahapoika

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> Bump. I had 3 people interested, but haven't heard back. I'll run the class with a minimum of 4.


will this be in the Worcester area ?


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

pahapoika said:


> will this be in the Worcester area ?


Yes.


----------



## visible25

Can you teach us how to do this?


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

If we were even remotely as bad-ass as that guy... maybe.... but we are not. I love that video.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

Bump. I've done a couple private lessons for some Masscops newer shooters to get past the qualification course.

I'll be at range tomorrow (Worcester Pistol and Rifle) and have 12p-2p open if anyone wants to fix up a few things. I'm pretty comfortable with the qual.... lol










I'm willing to run an academy prep class, but will need 5 min to run it.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Down ZERO.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Just remember, when you pull the trigger, the bullets come out going VERY VERY fast. So make sure to keep the weapon pointing away from you.


----------

